# Homemade Hood



## gonzo777 (Jan 30, 2006)

Here are some "during construction" photos of a the hood I made this last weekend out of cedar (with a louan top) for my 55gal. It was stained before install.

I also made covers out of plexiglass, and a "feeding tube" so that I don't have to remove the hood and covers to do feedings.


----------



## vuthia (Mar 3, 2006)

Looks really good, I like the cedar too. I made my hood out of maple plywood and trimmed it up because that much solid maple would be expensive. Cedar would be great though because it looks so nice and its not too expensive...nice project! Looking back I wish i would have made it so that the front flips up instead of the top just for convenience sake-just a suggestion for anyone else considering doing the same thing.


----------



## HGL (Apr 4, 2006)

*Very Nice!!!1*

Very Nice!

Always Wanted To Make Myself One Too, But Never Had The Chance To Do So. My Brother In-law Just Got A 40 Or 50 Gal Tank.
I Told Him To Make One Him Self, But He Never Did So. Instead He Purchased One From A Fish Store. Isn't Bad Buy Could Be Better. Just Wanted To Comment On The Hood, Very Nice! 
Hgl


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

I like that setup alot it looks very clean and done right!


----------



## gonzo777 (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks all!

Here's the "all done" shot:


----------

